# Recomp diet



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 15, 2012)

Planning a run with tren shortly.  Currently 5'10" 210lbs at roughly 15% bf.  Pic in avi.  Basically I want to get the full recomp effects of trenbolone and just get the last of this flab murdered.  Would like to be sub 10% someday in 2012.  

What kind of diet will provide maximum recomp effects?  Tren will be ran anywhere from 50-75mg/day for 10 weeks hopefully with a trt dose of test or slightly more.  Looking for advice, experience, conjecture, bro science or fact on how to eat.  I was thinking maintenance cals with a ton of protein and more carbs than typically consumed.  I can handle any diet short of starvation at this point.  I'd do anything to come out at 220 and 10%.  Even exhausting tren cardio haha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

i personally believe that placing carbs exclusively before workouts (and at no other times) is optimal, it certainly has been for me. I have grown larger and leaned up substantially at the same time.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 16, 2012)

Interesting, I currently place a majority of my carbs for breakfast and pre/post workout.   I'm naturally pretty Carb sensitive so I keep them low


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Interesting, I currently place a majority of my carbs for breakfast and pre/post workout. I'm naturally pretty Carb sensitive so I keep them low



i used to eat a lot of carbs because i thought they were essential for muscle growth. I just got fat as fuck even though my diet was simple and extremely clean.

carbs are essentially energy right? they either go toward being stored as muscle glycogen or fat IIRC, so why would you need them post workout? If im not mistaken, you definitely do not use up all of your preworkout carbs during your workout unless you are an endurance athelete, and if you eat carbs 1.5-2 hours pre-workout, your glycogen levels are at an optimal level for peak performance, again making the consumption of post-workout carbs unnecessary.


----------



## lee111s (Apr 16, 2012)

I like that train of thought Donkey and it does make sense.

However when I was doing lean gains intermittent fasting the premise behind that was pretty much all your food POST workout. By doing that I lost fat and gained strength. I think there's more than one way to do it, but it depends on body type. 

I'll admit I struggle to eat more protein if I drop my carbs right down


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

lee111s said:


> I like that train of thought Donkey and it does make sense.
> 
> However when I was doing lean gains intermittent fasting the premise behind that was pretty much all your food POST workout. By doing that I lost fat and gained strength. I think there's more than one way to do it, but it depends on body type.
> 
> I'll admit I struggle to eat more protein if I drop my carbs right down



there are definitely more ways than the one i mentioned. I just cant bring myself to not eat for numerous hours at a time i would feel extremely sick, i tried once and ended up puking.. (dry-heaving actually). 

i believe that carbs should be eaten either preworkout like i suggested, or postworkout like you suggested with leangains..

but never both


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 16, 2012)

Makes sense, I try to keep carbs after noon near non existent for that reason.  My post workout carbs are mainly consumed immediately after training for an insulin spike to aid in protein synthesis.   Regarding Carb intake while on tren, I've read that they actually fuel the fat burn effect through some sort of thermogenic effect.  Anyone experience this?  Would it likely be more beneficial to increase Carb intake on tren or go into ketosis?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

if you are on gear i think any "post workout insulin spike to aid in protein synthesis" will do more harm than good. Studies indicate that simply consuming protein increases protein synthesis


...and eat sugar.. well, we all know what that does


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i personally believe that placing carbs exclusively before workouts (and at no other times) is optimal, it certainly has been for me. I have grown larger and leaned up substantially at the same time.



How many days per week do you do this?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> How many days per week do you do this?



everyday, i only eat carbs on lifting days.


I used to eat a ton of carbs like i mentioned before, i feel that doing that made me someone resistant to insulin.. this not only corrects the problem but the loss of calories from cutting out carbs on non-lifting days gives me plenty of space to throw in more protein and high quality fats


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

The only poblem Im having is my job.Framing houses its pretty physical.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input donkey.  I will consider a low Carb diet for my tren cycle in hopes for maximum recomping.  With my main Carb intake 2 hours preworkout and lower on non workout days.  Luckily cutting carbs is only a minor sacrifice for me.  I actually love low Carb dieting I feel best eating a large amount of lean meat with every meal and healthy fats are plentiful in my favorite foods


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

i would say that the leaner you are, the more carbs you can handle before becoming a fat fuck (dont quote me on that though, simple speculation)


----------



## lee111s (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you heard of carb backloading? Seems similar to leangains except you eat protein/fats before workout and then smash carbs after. And it's not just rice and pasta, they encourage eating sweets, chocolate, doughnuts and pastries 

Works on the premise that while you are insulin sensitive in the am, it's both muscle cells and fat cells that are sensitive. Whereas after workout and in the evening only the muscle cells are really sensitive so the carbs can be utilised.

Sounds completely backwards to everything you know but I know a few people who who've done it with unreal results. Check out this vid - Amazing Fat Loss Transformation Time lapse 13kg weight loss to 7.5% bodyfat! - YouTube


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'll have to research that some more


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey bro, also concern yourself with sugar vs complex, Stay away from sugars and be sure fiber is up to help keep intestines regulated.  keep h20 up with the tax the protein will have on liver & kidney.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 17, 2012)

Good points, simple carbs are the great Satan


----------



## lee111s (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm running test p and tren a at the moment. As of today I'm going to try Donkey's method of about 120g carbs about 2 hours before workout and just increase my protein and fat macros to make sure I'm getting enough cals in for muscle growth.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome,  please update me on your results with this method


----------



## lee111s (Apr 18, 2012)

I will do bro! 

Just had 250g brown rice and a handful of cashew nuts with 150g chicken.

Had 6 eggwhites and 1 yolk scrambled this morning for breakfast and 150g chicken with some mayo at about 11:30.

20g protein shake right after work out then chicken and tuna for the rest of the night!


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds pretty damn tasty haha


----------



## lee111s (Apr 18, 2012)

Question Donkey if you're still looking at this thread...

Do you take in any fats post workout? Like anything I've read it's bad, but other sources say it's fine. I guess it shouldn't matter really...what ya reckon bro?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 18, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Question Donkey if you're still looking at this thread...
> 
> Do you take in any fats post workout? Like anything I've read it's bad, but other sources say it's fine. I guess it shouldn't matter really...what ya reckon bro?



itll slow digestion but other than that its not bad. And yes, i do


----------

